# Here's a few!



## sawhorseray (Dec 16, 2020)

Now this first one is no joke, standing rib roast at my local Way for $3.97lb! Been awhile since I've seen that price. RAY


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 16, 2020)

thanks for the chuckle


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 16, 2020)

Love these!  The Officer said "You're staggering"  hilarious.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 16, 2020)

Good ones Ray.  Took me a while to figure out the Mr Potatoehead one.
Gary


----------



## robrpb (Dec 16, 2020)

Thanks Ray.


----------

